# BFI - 2014 Sale = 14% Off All Engine Mounts!



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Promotion Expired*​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

Check your messages Pete! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

RBT-Tuned said:


> Check your messages Pete! :thumbup:


Got it & replied!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Why are the 2.5 mounts twice the price of everything else?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

darkorb said:


> Why are the 2.5 mounts twice the price of everything else?


Our mounts are far more complicated than 4-banger and VR6 mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

darkorb said:


> Why are the 2.5 mounts twice the price of everything else?





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Our mounts are far more complicated than 4-banger and VR6 mounts.


Precisely -- the 2.5l mount is more complex and requires more machine time, thus making it more expensive. 
However, I can confidently say that the money is well spent. I couldn't imagine driving my 2.5ls without engine mounts!


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Between the motor and trans mounts and the ecstuning dog bone mount insert, it makes a world of difference. And there are minimal vibrations with all 3 installed. 10/10 would do again :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

G I Jew said:


> ... 10/10 would do again :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Ordered mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

biggerbigben said:


> Ordered mine.


I heard! Awesome project!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pete, will these fit a MK5 02J 5MT swap in our cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete, will these fit a MK5 02J 5MT swap in our cars?


You must be talking about the trans mount, eh? Yes, they should fit. 

However, if you haven't already swapped over the 02J you may want to hang onto the trans mount bracket from the 02J-B. 
If that bracket is different - sort of like between an 02A and 02J - then you'll need to swap it over to make everything come together.

I've heard the old 02Js will swap into the MK5, but without having done it myself, I can't be an expert on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Only a couple days left to take advantage of our 14% off promotion -- don't hesitate!


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Wish I could afford them now, you'll see me and my money at sowo though :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Muad Dub said:


> Wish I could afford them now, you'll see me and my money at sowo though :laugh:


See you at SoWo! :wave:


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Got it & replied!


Check your messages! :thumbup:


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Bump don't hesitate to order, I am amazed how much the car felt better after the engine mount. My original mount got destroyed right when the C2 kit went on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

disphunktion said:


> Bump don't hesitate to order, I am amazed how much the car felt better after the engine mount. My original mount got destroyed right when the C2 kit went on my car


Thanks for your order and feedback! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Promotion extended to Feb 7th!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

There's only a few days left to take advantage of this offer -- no more extensions!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Last day to save 14% on motor mounts!!*


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Last day to save 14% on motor mounts!!*



Wish I saw this the other day... Been on the fence bout it. I have the trans mount insert and like it.


----------

